# Fly Fishing The Shoreline Of Lake Huron



## MichiganStreamside (Jan 19, 2014)

Searching for those giant brown trout of past years on the shoreline of Lake Huron. Emerald Shiners have come in and finding lots of big Lake Trout and Walleyes that just crush our streamers. Have heard of a couple big browns caught but numbers are low. These Lakers are out of season till Jan 1st and then its time to break out the deep fryer or smoker! No Winter yet in Northern Michigan.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

MichiganStreamside said:


> Searching for those giant brown trout of past years on the shoreline of Lake Huron. Emerald Shiners have come in and finding lots of big Lake Trout and Walleyes that just crush our streamers. Have heard of a couple big browns caught but numbers are low. These Lakers are out of season till Jan 1st and then its time to break out the deep fryer or smoker! No Winter yet in Northern Michigan.


Check out our very affordable advertising options. Click on the advertising link at the bottom of any forum page for details.


----------



## SJC (Sep 3, 2002)

The DNR quit planting those browns. Gonna be pretty slim pickings...


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

A couple friends of mine had their kayaks out with me a couple weeks ago. We launched out of Port Sanilac, and did well for a couple hours. Mother Nature didn't read the forecast and the wind and waves picked up ending our adventure. Perhaps, giving us one last bit of adventure getting back in. I am trying to get out again soon, and have considered going south in hopes of steelhead, but I also think of a well structured beach launch further north. I have not paddled in Lake Huron near the AuSable, it is a bit of a drive. I have often thought it would be nice to launch near the mouth of the Rifle, but have not found a legal launch.
I will look for future reports from northern Lake Huron. I have looked at the fly fishing website in the past, and have seen the big jointed streamers. Have you guys tried adding mylar? I have had most success with metallic crankbaits. Just curious, thank you


----------



## MichiganStreamside (Jan 19, 2014)

fisheater said:


> A couple friends of mine had their kayaks out with me a couple weeks ago. We launched out of Port Sanilac, and did well for a couple hours. Mother Nature didn't read the forecast and the wind and waves picked up ending our adventure. Perhaps, giving us one last bit of adventure getting back in. I am trying to get out again soon, and have considered going south in hopes of steelhead, but I also think of a well structured beach launch further north. I have not paddled in Lake Huron near the AuSable, it is a bit of a drive. I have often thought it would be nice to launch near the mouth of the Rifle, but have not found a legal launch.
> I will look for future reports from northern Lake Huron. I have looked at the fly fishing website in the past, and have seen the big jointed streamers. Have you guys tried adding mylar? I have had most success with metallic crankbaits. Just curious, thank you


So many good places to fish the Lake Huron shoreline and who knows what you might catch this time of year. Harrisville harbor, Tawas Bay or Thunder Bay all good places to check out if looking for steelhead as they are all stocked with them. Yes flies with a lot of flash do well and ones about 4-6" long seem to do the best.


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

Thank you Steamside, and my apologies for being tardy with my thank you. I will most likely stay on southern Lake Huron. I did a bit of looking at stocking numbers, the AuSable receives large numbers of steelhead. I guess if I were to explore the waters further north that is where I would start.
I think one of the things I enjoy most about MS is the opportunity to see the photos and read the posts from good fisherman across the state.. Tight lines to all.


----------

